# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Για κατοχους Tp-link 5210 αλλα και Ubnt προιοντα.

## BillyVan

Για την ενημερωση σας να ξερετε οτι αν κανετε update firmware η ισχυς θα πεσει στα νομιμα για την Ελλαδα όρια.

Αν το ap εχει εξοδο 500mw και κερδος κεραιας 12db τοτε με το νεο firmware θα πεσει η ισχυ σε επιπεδο των 6mw ναι δε διαβασατε λαθος.

6 mw και για την ακριβεια 6,2 mw. Αυτη η ισχυ σε συνδιασμο με το κερδος της κεραιας μας δινουν 100mw νομιμης εκπομπης στην ΕΛΛΑΔΑ.


Συμβουλη πρωτη, μην αναβαθμιζετε χωρις σοβαρο λογο! Υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην μπορεσετε να επιστρεψετε σε παλαιοτερη εκδοση firmware.

Μπορει εκει που παιζει το link σας μια χαρα με την αναβαθμιση του firmware να το χασετε!

Συμβουλη δευτερη με επιφυλαξη .... επιλεξτε Κυπρο ή USA ΠΡΙΝ την αναβαθμιση!!! ή και κατα την πρωτη φορα λειτουργιας του ap.

παρακατω ενα link με calculator για το wifi σας



```
http://www.wifinerd.com/wifi-calculators.html
```



Παρακατω βαζω ενδεικτικα απο κανα 2 προιοντα τις αλλαγες που γινονται με τα νεα firmware.

Αν θελετε μπορειτε να προσθεσετε παρακατω κι αλλα προιοντα που συμβανει το ιδιο γεγονος.


TP-Link



```
http://www.tp-link.com/lk/support/download/?model=TL-WA5210G&version=V1#tbl_j
```

*
στην τελευταια εκδοση

Modify transmisson power per region to compliant with regional regulations. 

στην προτελευταια

Meet CE certification, lower transmit power
========================================================================

Ubnt

*

```
http://dl.ubnt.com/firmwares/XN-fw/v5.5.8/changelog.txt
```

*

*AirOS V Firmware Revision History
====================================================================
Supported products

  * Bullet M2/M5/Titanium
  * Rocket M2/M2 Titanium/M3/M365/M900/M5/M5 GPS/M5 Titanium/M6
  * NanoStation M2/M3/M365/M5/M6
  * NanoStation Loco M2/M900/M5
  * NanoBridge M2/M3/M365/M900/M5
  * AirGrid M2/M5/HP/HP New
  * PowerBridge M3/M365/M5/M10
  * PicoStation M2
  * AirRouter/HP
  * PowerAP N

αλλαγες


Version 5.5.8-Service Release (January 23, 2014)
----------------------------------------------

Regulatory updates:
-* New: Regulatory changes for Greece*
- New: Regulatory changes for Thailand
- New: Add Croatia under EU regulatory rules
- New: Split Serbia and Montenegro
- New: Remove Compliance Test mode
- *New: Lock selected country for all EU countries/Switzerland. Reset to factory defaults is required to order to change country*
- New: Available frequency list is updated for UK when operating in 30MHz channel widthVersion 5.5.6-Service Release (June 03, 2013)



Version 5.5.6-Service Release (June 03, 2013)

Regulatory updates:
- New: Lock country code for Ukraine 
- Fix: Rocket M5 Titanium: DFS band unlock with authorisation key
- Fix: Remove DFS enable/disable option for EU/Switzerland,  turn DFS ON after FW upgrade
*- Fix: Update maximum EIRP from 20dBm to 23dBm for EU countries (indoor range)*
- Fix: Update maximum EIRP from 20dBm to 23dBm for Vietnam (in frequency range 5150-5350 MHz)
- Fix: Regulatory update for Norway (5GHz band frequencies and EIRP limits update)

----------


## tnt

Γινετε σε ubiquity να κανουμε downgrade? γιατι την πατησα ηδη  :Sad:

----------


## BillyVan

δοκιμασε να κανεις εργοστασιακες ρυθμισεις και μετα να επιλεξεις USA




> Γινετε σε ubiquity να κανουμε downgrade? γιατι την πατησα ηδη

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Κι εγώ παθών x2.

Πάλι καλά που η απόσταση είναι μικρή και πρακτικά δε με επηρέασε..

Μόνο JTAG μάλλον. Το σκάλισα λίγο και έχει ξηλωθεί η επιλογή αναβάθμησης.

----------


## iliteo

Ενδιαφέρον post.




> *- Fix: Update maximum EIRP from 20dBm to 23dBm for EU countries (indoor range)*


σαυτό όμως γίνεται διπλασιασμός ισχύος!

----------


## BillyVan

γραψε το μοντελο σου




> Κι εγώ παθών x2.
> 
> Πάλι καλά που η απόσταση είναι μικρή και πρακτικά δε με επηρέασε..
> 
> Μόνο JTAG μάλλον. Το σκάλισα λίγο και έχει ξηλωθεί η επιλογή αναβάθμησης.


- - - Updated - - -

αν και πιστευω οτι ειναι τυπογραφικο λαθος βαση των οσων ξερω περι του 100mw = 20dbm

πιστευω οτι απο 23 το εκαναν 20 αλλα αυτο εχει μικρη σημασια μια και στην τελευταια αναβαθμιση σιγουρα το κοβουνε και παρακατω απο 20

αν υπαρχει κεραια. 

Αν τωρα μιλαμε για προιοντα που ουσιαστικα ειναι για την παγκοσμια αγορα επιλεγοντας την χωρα σου εμφανιζει και την αναλογη <νομιμη> εκπομπη.


Παρολα αυτα πιστευω οτι με εναν hex editor και λιγο χρονο μπορει να γινει αλλαγη στο Header και να μπορεις να βαλεις παλαιοτερο firmware

δεν εχω δοκιμασει κατι τετοιο ομως ... ακομα!



> Ενδιαφέρον post.
> 
> 
> 
> σαυτό όμως γίνεται διπλασιασμός ισχύος!

----------


## jkoukos

Για downgrade υποχρεωτικά πρέπει να χρησιμοποιηθεί το version 5.3.6 (που φτιάχθηκε για τον σκοπό αυτό) και μετά να πάμε σε νεώτερο.
Γίνεται μέσω TFTP recovery mode. Περισσότερες πληροφορίες εδώ (διαβάστε όλο το νήμα).
Το θέμα είναι να βρεθούν τα firmware που θέλει κανείς. Εδώ έχει μερικά.




> - New: Regulatory changes for Greece


Αυτό στην v5.5.8-*RC* γραφόταν ως: _Regulatory update: Remove manual EIRP control option for Greece_, που ισχύει στο τελευταίο version.




> Ενδιαφέρον post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				- Fix: Update maximum EIRP from 20dBm to 23dBm for EU countries (indoor range)
> 			
> 		
> ...


Αν θυμάμαι καλά, αυτό αναφέρεται για μερικές συσκευές 5GHz, όπου το όριο είναι μεγαλύτερο, οπότε έγινε διόρθωση. Απλά δεν βρίσκω το link.

Σημείωση: Στις συσκευές των 5GHz, αλλά στην version 4.0.3 (δηλαδή τις απλές και όχι AirMax) ισχύει το παρακάτω:



> - New: Remove AP wireless mode in 5GHz products for EU countries/Switzerland due to EU regulatory requirements


Με απλά λόγια τέρμα τα hotspot και μόνο για PtP συνδέσεις μπαίνει σε ΑΡ.

----------


## iliteo

> Για την ενημερωση σας να ξερετε οτι αν κανετε update firmware η ισχυς θα πεσει στα νομιμα για την Ελλαδα όρια.
> 
> Αν το ap εχει εξοδο 500mw και κερδος κεραιας 12db τοτε με το νεο firmware θα πεσει η ισχυ σε επιπεδο των 6mw ναι δε διαβασατε λαθος.
> 
> 6 mw και για την ακριβεια 6,2 mw. Αυτη η ισχυ σε συνδιασμο με το κερδος της κεραιας μας δινουν 100mw νομιμης εκπομπης στην ΕΛΛΑΔΑ.



Νομίζω κάτι λάθος κάνεις στους υπολογισμούς σου φίλε BillyVan.
Δεν μπορεί ένα AP να έχει έξοδο 500mW πριν την κεραία.
Γιατί τότε με τυπική κεραία 12dB που έχουν αυτά, θα έχουμε:

Τα 500mW είναι 27dBm. 27dBm + 12dB =39dBm = 8 Watts..!!!
8 Watts σ' αυτές τις συχνότητες ξέρεις τι είναι?

Προφανώς τα 500mW αναφέρονται μετά την κεραία σαν EIRP.
Αλλά και πάλι, πολλά τα βλέπω!

Επίσης, μπορούμε να μάθουμε πόσο είναι το EIRP, For countries using CE Standards
και πόσο είναι το EIRP, For countries using FCC Standards
Όλα αυτά με κάποιους γρήγορους υπολογισμούς που έκανα,
ακόμα το ψάχνω...
κάποιος που τα έχει πιο πρόσφατα, μπορεί να βοηθήσει.
Εν κατακλείδι δεν νομίζω να είναι τόσο τεράστια η μεταβολή ισχύος μεταξύ των firmware,
και για να μην το πολυψάχνουμε, μπορεί κάποιος, που ξέρει και το αγγλικό καλά,
να αναλάβει να στείλει ένα email στις εταιρίες να μας πουν ακριβώς τις αλλαγές ισχύος,
και βασικά την ισχύ που είχαν πριν τις αλλαγές!




> ...βαση των οσων ξερω περι του 100mw = 20dbm


Ναι..έτσι είναι.

Όσον αφορά το προηγούμενο post μου, έκανα λάθος γιατί στην προτελευταία έκδοση "5.5.6-Service Release"
αναφέρεται ο διπλασιασμός ισχύος, όχι στην τελευταία!

----------


## jkoukos

> Τα 500mW είναι 27dBm. 27dBm + 12dB =39dBm = 8 Watts..!!!
> 8 Watts σ' αυτές τις συχνότητες ξέρεις τι είναι?
> 
> Προφανώς τα 500mW αναφέρονται μετά την κεραία σαν EIRP.
> Αλλά και πάλι, πολλά τα βλέπω!


Προφανώς τα 8W είναι πολλά (για μας) αλλά σε άλλα μέρη το όριο είναι πολύ παραπάνω.
Υπάρχουν συσκευές AirMax της Ubiquiti που παίζουν σε 500-600mW.
Το συγκεκριμένο firmware είναι κοινό για όλη την σειρά AirMax, οπότε ο περιορισμός γίνεται αυτόματα ανάλογα την χώρα και τα χαρακτηριστικά της συσκευής. 



> Επίσης, μπορούμε να μάθουμε πόσο είναι το EIRP, For countries using CE Standards
> και πόσο είναι το EIRP, For countries using FCC Standards


Για την Αμερική, όπως βλέπεις είναι μεγάλα τα νούμερα, ειδικά σε PtP ζεύξη.
Για την Ευρώπη δεν έχω βρει συγκεντρωτικό πίνακα εκτός της Δανέζικης Wikipedia, αλλά ξέρω ότι είναι τα ίδια που ισχύουν και σε μας.

----------


## iliteo

Τα όρια για Wlan είναι περιληπτικά εδώ: http://my.safaribooksonline.com/book...s/ch03lev1sec6

αυτά συμφωνούν και με τα specs του TP-Link:
EIRP <20dBm (EIRP, For countries using CE Standards)
EIRP <27dBm (Peak Output Power, For countries using FCC Standards)

δεν αλλάζει όμως η βασική ιδέα.

----------


## BillyVan

Καλημέρα.

Υπαρχουν παμπολλα ap με εξοδο και μεγαλυτερη από 500mw.

Ενδεικτικα αυτά που αναφερω ( Tp link 5210 εχει 27db ή 26 δε θυμαμαι δηλαδή 500 ή 400 στην εξοδο και επιπλέον εχει και 12 db κερδος από την κεραια. Το 5110 που εχω εχει 26db στην εξοδο και του εχω βαλει μια κεραια 5db)

Εδώ μπορεις να δεις και USb με εξοδο 1W πριν την κεραια!!! 

```
http://alconwireless.co.in/AOU-2410.php
```

 και όπως λεει στη σελιδα τους 

* High output power : 1-watt immediate radio RF output 
* High EIRP radiation power with 7-dbi antenna: 30dBm + 7dbi = 37dBm/6-watt

- - - Updated - - -

Να συμπληρωσω ότι διαβαζοντας εδώ 



```
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/780673-Προβλημα-με-wa5210g?highlight=5210
```

το πρωτο μηνυμα του φιλου που μετα το firmware update στο 5210 που κανονικα εχει 27 db ( + 12 κερδος κεραιας ) εχει στην ρυθμιση εξοδου πλεον 8db με εκανε να το ψαξω και 

να βρω αυτό ακριβως που λεω στην αρχη την μειωση ισχυος στην εκπομπή πριν την κεραια. 

Νομιζω ότι από 500 mw μειωση στα 6 mw είναι τραγικα λιγο.

Σε κάθε περιπτωση συμφωνω με το ότι είναι πολλα τα watt στον αερα σε αυτές τις συχνότητες ποσο μαλλον όταν γινεται χρηση τους μεσα στο σπιτι.

----------


## jkoukos

@iliteo, αν και το βιβλίο που παραθέτεις έχει πληροφορίες του 2004, η κύρια διαφοροποίηση με αυτό που δείχνω (2014) είναι στη μπάντα των 5GHz.
Εν τούτοις και τα 2 συμφωνούν*** ότι τα όρια μπορεί να είναι μεγαλύτερα ακόμη και στο TL-WA5210G.
Βλέπεις αυτό μπορεί να πάρει εξωτερική κεραία, οπότε στην περίπτωση αυτή κάλλιστα (ανάλογα τα dBi της κεραίας) να φθάσει σε μέγιστη EIRP ισχύ τα 52dBm.

Και τούτο ισχύει (στην Αμερική) λόγω της στενότερης δέσμης που μικραίνει όσο αυξάνεται το κέρδος της κεραίας, άρα μειώνεται η αλληλοεπίδραση με άλλα ασύρματα δίκτυα.
Εκτός αστικών κέντρων δεν υπάρχει μεγάλη κάλυψη ενσύρματου broadband οπότε έχουν δραστηριοποιηθεί δεκάδες μικροί πάροχοι, που μεταπωλούν WiFi πακέτα πρόσβασης στο διαδίκτυο.

*** Το οξύμωρο είναι ότι και τα 2 link δείχνουν ότι με τα 12dBi του ΑΡ, η μέγιστη επιτρεπτή ισχύς μπορεί να είναι 28dBm. Εν τούτοις η εταιρεία δίνει 27 dBm, προφανώς διότι αυτή είναι η δυνατότητά της.

----------


## BillyVan

Συμφωνα με τα ισχυοντα στην Ελλαδα

από εδώ 

```
http://www.eett.gr/opencms/export/sites/default/EETT/Electronic_Communications/Antenna_Mast_Systems/FEK1442B2013.pdf
```

Ε.Κ.Κ.Χ.Ο. μικρής εμβέλειας στις ζώνες 2400−2483,5
MHz και 5470−5725 MHz.
1. Δεν απαιτείται Άδεια Κατασκευής Κεραίας Σταθμού
Ξηράς, σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 1 του Ν. 2801/2000 και το
Ν. 4070/2012, για Ε.Κ.Κ.Χ.Ο. που πληρούν σωρευτικά τις
κατωτέρω προϋποθέσεις:
(α) Χρησιμοποιούνται αποκλειστικά ως συστήματα
ασύρματης πρόσβασης συμπεριλαμβανομένων των
τοπικών δικτύων ραδιοεπικοινωνιών (WAS/RLAN) σε
συμφωνία με τις διατάξεις του Π.Δ. 44/2002 «Ραδιοεξο−
πλισμός και τηλεπικοινωνιακός τερματικός εξοπλισμός
και αμοιβαία αναγνώριση της συμμόρφωσης των εξο−
πλισμών αυτών. Προσαρμογή της ελληνικής νομοθεσί−
ας στην οδηγία 99/5/ΕΚ του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου
και του Συμβουλίου της 9ης Μαρτίου 1999» (ΦΕΚ 44/
Α΄/2002) και τις αποφάσεις της Επιτροπής των Ευρω−
παϊκών Κοινοτήτων 2005/513/ΕΚ και 2006/771/ΕΚ όπως
εκάστοτε ισχύουν.
*(β) Η συνολική ενεργός ισοτροπική ακτινοβολούμενη
ισχύς (eirp) δεν υπερβαίνει τα 100mW στη ζώνη 2400−
2483,5 MHz, και το 1W στη ζώνη 5470 − 5725 MHz. Στην
ισχύ αυτή συνυπολογίζεται η ισχύς εξόδου του πομπού
και το κέρδος της κεραίας.*

----------


## iliteo

Δεν νομίζω ότι διαφωνούμε σε κάτι επί της ουσίας παιδιά.
Το οτι υπάρχουν PtP με μεγάλη ισχύ είναι γνωστό.
Η ένσταση μου είναι οτι, δεν νομίζω *πριν τις αλλαγές*
να είχαν *για την Ελλάδα* σαν ισχύ εκπομπής το πρότυπο *FCC*
που δίνει 1 Watt στον transmitter PtP (χωρίς την κεραία).
Ή έστω 500 mW. (27dBm)

Από το βιβλίο του 2004 για το φάσμα 2.4-GHz:
"The ETSI regulations specify maximum EIRP as +20 dBm. Because this includes antenna gain..."
που σημαίνει οτι τα όρια για την Ελλάδα είναι παλιά, δεν έγιναν τώρα.
Αν μέχρι τώρα είχαν, όταν επιλέξεις Ελλάδα, το Αμερικάνικο πρότυπο *FCC* δηλ. 0.5-1 Watt,
και τώρα το γυρίζουν σε ETSI, CE, ή όπως αλλιώς λέγεται, πάει δηλ. στα +20 dBm (μαζί με κεραία) ...τότε.. ναί.. πάω πάσο!!!
- όντως είναι μεγάλη μεταβολή!
Αυτό προσωπικά δεν το ξέρω.
Νομίζω οτι εδώ είναι το κλειδί - η διαφορά του πριν με το μετά.

Ωστόσο, και έτσι να είναι, πάντα υπάρχει η επιλογή, να αλλάξει η περιοχή και να πάει σε FCC.
(θα χάσει 2 κανάλια - και τι έγινε?)
Εκτός και αν εννοείς οτι αφαίρεσαν και αυτή τη δυνατότητα.
Αυτό που θεωρώ εξοργιστικό είναι οτι στα καινούργια,
δεν μπορείς να κάνεις downgrade!  :Thumb down: 

ΥΓ. - δεν έχουμε κοιτάξει τι παίζει στο Ιαπωνικό σύστημα!
      - Ένα χρήσιμο link για το FCC που βρήκα-->  FCC-Rules-and-Regulations

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Στο θέμα μας...

Εγώ λοιπόν, έχω δύο TP-WA5210G και έκανα το λάθος να τους φορτώσω το firmware της TP για Ευρώπη.

Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να μου περιορίσει την ένταση και να αφαιρέσει την λειτουργία upgrade.

Απ ότι διάβασα, δεν έχει (ακόμη και μέσω της σειριακής που διαθέτει) τρόπο να του φορτώσεις firmware και απαιτείται ξήλωμα του ολοκληρωμένου και SPI programmer με πλήρες dump...

 :Thumb down:

----------


## BillyVan

Την καλημέρα μου και καλη εβδομαδα σε ολους.

από αυτά που εχω στα χερια μου αυτή τη στιγμη.

Tp-link 5110g παρομοιο με το 5210g αλλα χωρις την κεραια  +12db

Από το μενου επιλεγεις 20,23,26 με αλλα λογια 100, 200, 400 mw .



Παρακατω Air Grid M2HP με Firmware 5.5.6 και επιλογή χωρας Ελλαδα

εξοδο 28 δηλαδή 631mw για την ακριβεια πριν τα + 16db της κεραιας







συμφωνα τωρα με το πρωτο μου μηνυμα και με την τελευταια αναβαθμιση αν επιλεξεις Ελλαδα

τοτε τελος το <παραπανισιο Power>.

----------


## sfaira79

παιδια λιγο βοηθεια για το 5210 νεοs στο forum.εχω την συγκεκριμενη κεραια περιπου 2 μηνεs και επαιρνα ιντερνετ απ σπιτι ξαδερφου ελα ομωs που εφυγε τωρα και το εκοψε,τωρα υπαρχει εδω ενα free thomson αλλα μολιs συνδεομαι με παει στο μενου του ρουτερ,πωs γινετε αυτο?ξερω οτι εχουν την ιδια ip. πωs αλλαζουμε τιν ip του τπ λινκ? και τι βαζω? το dhcp  να ειναι ενεργο?και τι βαζουμε εκει?στην αυτοματη αποδοση εχω 192.168.1.100.μασκα 255.255.255.0 σε τι ip να βαλω την κεραια?τωρα εχει 192.168.1.254 ιδια με το ρουτερ τηs forthnet..

----------


## sweet dreams

> παιδια λιγο βοηθεια για το 5210 νεοs στο forum.εχω την συγκεκριμενη κεραια περιπου 2 μηνεs και επαιρνα ιντερνετ απ σπιτι ξαδερφου ελα ομωs που εφυγε τωρα και το εκοψε,τωρα υπαρχει εδω ενα free thomson αλλα μολιs συνδεομαι με παει στο μενου του ρουτερ,πωs γινετε αυτο?ξερω οτι εχουν την ιδια ip. πωs αλλαζουμε τιν ip του τπ λινκ? και τι βαζω? το dhcp  να ειναι ενεργο?και τι βαζουμε εκει?στην αυτοματη αποδοση εχω 192.168.1.100.μασκα 255.255.255.0 σε τι ip να βαλω την κεραια?τωρα εχει 192.168.1.254 ιδια με το ρουτερ τηs forthnet..


Ο κάτοχος του free thomson το ξέρει ότι προσπαθείς να συνδεθείς σ' αυτόν;;;;  :No no:

----------


## sfaira79

ναι φιλε μου ειναι ιντερνετ καφε και το εχει free ολοι ειναι συνδεδεμενοι σ αυτον,το καλο ειναι οτι συνδεομαι,αλλα αυτοματωs η κεραια με παει στο μενου του thomshon

----------


## kostas2005

> Για την ενημερωση σας να ξερετε οτι αν κανετε update firmware η ισχυς θα πεσει στα νομιμα για την Ελλαδα όρια.
> 
> Αν το ap εχει εξοδο 500mw και κερδος κεραιας 12db τοτε με το νεο firmware θα πεσει η ισχυ σε επιπεδο των 6mw ναι δε διαβασατε λαθος.
> 
> 6 mw και για την ακριβεια 6,2 mw. Αυτη η ισχυ σε συνδιασμο με το κερδος της κεραιας μας δινουν 100mw νομιμης εκπομπης στην ΕΛΛΑΔΑ.
> 
> 
> Συμβουλη πρωτη, μην αναβαθμιζετε χωρις σοβαρο λογο! Υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην μπορεσετε να επιστρεψετε σε παλαιοτερη εκδοση firmware.
> 
> ...


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος σε airgrid και nanobeam/nanobrige μπορείς να επιλέξεις feed only και να έχεις (όλα?) τα db που είχες και στις προηγούμενες εκδόσεις 
Αλλα με τα nanostation κλπ πια η έκδοση που πρέπει να φοράμε για να μην έχουμε περιορισμούς?
Μήπως XM-v5.5.build12536.bin ??

----------


## jkoukos

Με την επιλογή "Feed only - 3dBi" απλά για την μέγιστη ισχύ που ισχύει σε κάθε χώρα, το firmware αφαιρεί μόνο 3dBi καθώς θεωρεί ότι δεν υπάρχει το Reflector (που του αυξάνει το κέρδος) αλλά μόνο το Feed.
Αν δεν θέλεις τον περιορισμό, ψάξε για την έκδοση 5.5.4.

Όμως αν θέλεις να υπερβείς τα νόμιμα όρια, κάλλιστα επέλεξε την Αμερική, αλλά δε θα χρησιμοποιείς τα κανάλια 12 και 13.

----------


## kostas2005

Οπότε με το feed only χάνουμε κάποια λίγα db παραπάνω (από το max που μπορεί να δώσει το μηχάνημα) τα οποία μπορεί να είναι 100mw η και παραπάνω?
Ρωτάω εγκυκλοπαιδικά καθώς τώρα δεν έχω κοντά μου τα σχετικά μηχανήματα.
Αυτό με την Αμερική παίζει με ότι έκδοση και να έχεις η μιλάς για την 5.5.4 ?
Ενημερωτικά σε dd-wrt παίζει και με Βολιβία (για κάτι ακόμα καλύτερο ενημερώστε γιατί με τα τελευταία firmware έχει κολλήσει στα 21db 
και αν δεν κάνω λάθος "φαίνεται" να ανέβαινε αν χρειαζόταν και στα 23db (με Βολιβία) το Tp-link 842nd κλπ

----------


## jkoukos

Για τους 2,4GHz η νόμιμη ισχύ στη χώρα μας είναι 100mW (20dBm), συνολική ισχύ εκπομπής, δηλαδή έξοδος πομπού*** (dBm) + κέρδος κεραίας (dBi).
Σε μια Airgid με κέρδος 16dBi, από το προτελευταίο firmware (5.5.6) η συσκευή ρίχνει αυτόματα την έξοδο του πομπού στα 4dBm, ώστε μαζί με το κέρδος να έχουμε νόμιμα μέγιστη συνολική ισχύ 20dBm.
Βάζοντας την επιλογή "Feed only - 3dBi" για την ίδια Airgrid, η έξοδος του πομπού ανεβαίνει στα 17dbm και αν δεν έχουμε αφαιρέσει τον ανακλαστήρα, η μέγιστη συνολική ισχύ εκτοξεύεται στα 43 33dBm (~20 2Watts).

H αλλαγή χώρας υπήρχε ανέκαθεν. Απλά με την τελευταία έκδοση (5.5.8) κλειδώνει η επιλογή στις ευρωπαϊκές χώρες και για να γίνει αλλαγή πρέπει να κάνουμε factory reset στη συσκευή και επαναρρύθμιση από την αρχή. To ίδιο συνέβη και με ΗΠΑ, Καναδά σε παλαιότερο firmware (5.3.5?). Όχι και το πιο βολικό για συχνές αλλαγές.

*** Σημείωση: Η μέγιστη ισχύς εξόδου το πομπού αλλάζει ανά μοντέλο και για την Airgrid του παραδείγματος μπορεί να φθάσει έως τα 25dbm, αν το επιτρέπει κάποια χώρα.

Edit: [ Έκανα λάθος πρόσθεση και το διόρθωσα. ]

----------


## nickkar

Να προσθεσω μια πληροφορια ως νεος κατοχος του 7210n ν2. Η επιλογη usa δινει 19 dbi και η cyprus νομιζω λιγοτερο (δεν το εχω μπροστα μου αυτη τη στιγμη).  Οποιος χρειαζεται τα 27dbi μπορει να επιλεξει το Καταρ ως χωρα. Εγω προσωπικα δεν το χρειαστηκα και το ρυθμισα στα 19. Ελπιζω να ειμαι στα νομιμα ορια, μιας και δεν εχω καταλαβει το ολο θεμα με τις προσθεσεις dbi.

----------


## jkoukos

Για τους 2,4GHz η νόμιμη ισχύ *στη χώρα μας* είναι 100mW (20dBm) συνολική ισχύ εκπομπής (EIRP), δηλαδή έξοδος πομπού* (dBm) + κέρδος κεραίας (dBi).
Στο 5210 το κέρδος της κεραίας είναι 12dBi, άρα οποιαδήποτε ρύθμιση ισχύος πάνω από τα 8dBm είναι έξω από τα νόμιμα όρια.

----------


## nickkar

> Για τους 2,4GHz η νόμιμη ισχύ *στη χώρα μας* είναι 100mW (20dBm) συνολική ισχύ εκπομπής (EIRP), δηλαδή έξοδος πομπού* (dBm) + κέρδος κεραίας (dBi).
> Στο 5210 το κέρδος της κεραίας είναι 12dBi, άρα οποιαδήποτε ρύθμιση ισχύος πάνω από τα 8dBm είναι έξω από τα νόμιμα όρια.


Αμαν. Καλα που το ειπες. Νομιζα οτι στο 19dbm που δινει ως επιλογη για Ελλαδα, εννοουσαν συνολικη ισχυ  . Αρα , αγνοω την επιλογη των 19dbm που μου δινει ως Ελλαδα και την μειωνω στα 8. Η αποσταση ληψης σηματος , θα μειωθει?

----------


## jkoukos

Εξαρτάται τη άλλη θέση που κάνει εκπομπή. Αν μιλάμε για παρόμοιο εξωτερικό ΑΡ σαν το 5210, τότε μπορεί να παίξει σταθερά έως και περίπου 10 χλμ, αλλά με μειωμένη ταχύτητα ανάλογα την απόσταση και άλλους παράγοντες.
Αν όμως αναφέρεσαι σε εσωτερικές συσκευές σαν των παρόχων, πάμε σε πολύ μικρές αποστάσεις.

----------


## nickkar

> Εξαρτάται τη άλλη θέση που κάνει εκπομπή. Αν μιλάμε για παρόμοιο εξωτερικό ΑΡ σαν το 5210, τότε μπορεί να παίξει σταθερά έως και περίπου 10 χλμ, αλλά με μειωμένη ταχύτητα ανάλογα την απόσταση και άλλους παράγοντες.
> Αν όμως αναφέρεσαι σε εσωτερικές συσκευές σαν των παρόχων, πάμε σε πολύ μικρές αποστάσεις.


Η ερωτηση κλειδι ειναι η εξης : Το εσωτερικο router με το οποιο συνδεομουν με τα 19 και βρισκεται κοντα στα 200μ, , θα το πιανω με τα 8? Και εαν επιλεξω να μην εκπεμπω καθολου ασυρματα (το 7210n δινει αυτη τη δυνατοτητα), παρα μονο να συνδεομαι ενσυρματα, τοτε εξακολουθουν τα 19 , να ειναι εκτος νομιμων οριων?

----------


## jkoukos

Η ισχύς εκπομπής έχει να κάνει με την απόσταση που μπορεί να διανύσει το σήμα ώστε να γίνει λήψη του.
Δεν έχει καμία επίδραση πόσο καλά λαμβάνεις εσύ μια άλλη ασύρματη εκπομπή.
Στην περίπτωσή σου θα λαμβάνεις το ίδιο το άλλο σήμα. Αυτό που ίσως αλλάξει, είναι πόσο καλά θα σε πιάνει η άλλη συσκευή ώστε να επιτευχθεί ζεύξη.

To 7210 έχει μόνο μια θύρα δικτύου, έτσι ώστε:
α. Είτε να παίρνει ενσύρματα μια σύνδεση και να την μοιράζει ασύρματα (ΑP mode).
β. Είτε να παίρνει ασύρματα μια σύνδεση και να την μοιράζει ενσύρματα (Client mode).
γ. Είτε να παίρνει ασύρματα μια σύνδεση και να την μοιράζει ασύρματα και ενσύρματα (repeater mode).

Αν εσύ του κλείσεις το ασύρματο, θα έχεις μια συσκευή που δεν θα κάνει τίποτα από τα παραπάνω.

----------


## nickkar

> Η ισχύς εκπομπής έχει να κάνει με την απόσταση που μπορεί να διανύσει το σήμα ώστε να γίνει λήψη του.
> Δεν έχει καμία επίδραση πόσο καλά λαμβάνεις εσύ μια άλλη ασύρματη εκπομπή.
> Στην περίπτωσή σου θα λαμβάνεις το ίδιο το άλλο σήμα. Αυτό που ίσως αλλάξει, είναι πόσο καλά θα σε πιάνει η άλλη συσκευή ώστε να επιτευχθεί ζεύξη.
> 
> To 7210 έχει μόνο μια θύρα δικτύου, έτσι ώστε:
> α. Είτε να παίρνει ενσύρματα μια σύνδεση και να την μοιράζει ασύρματα (ΑP mode).
> β. Είτε να παίρνει ασύρματα μια σύνδεση και να την μοιράζει ενσύρματα (Client mode).
> γ. Είτε να παίρνει ασύρματα μια σύνδεση και να την μοιράζει ασύρματα και ενσύρματα (repeater mode).
> 
> Αν εσύ του κλείσεις το ασύρματο, θα έχεις μια συσκευή που δεν θα κάνει τίποτα από τα παραπάνω.


Τωρα με μπερδεψες...Μεσα στην εβδομαδα εστησα το 7210n . Σαν AP Client Router μου εδωσε ενσυρματα στο pc και εφτιαξε ενα ασυρματο δικτυο το οποιο επιανα με ενα ταμπλετ. Μου εδωσες οδηγιες ωστε να σταματησει να εκπεμπεται ασυρματα το δικτυο και να συνδεομαι μονο ενσυρματα. Και πραγματι αυτο εγινε. Για αυτο δεν καταλαβαινω τι εννοεις οτι αν κλεισω το ασυρματο , η συσκευη δεν θα κανει αυτα που επρεπε να κανει.
υ.γ. στα λεω ολα αυτα λογω του οτι , θελω πολυ να ειμαι στα νομιμα ορια, μιας και με τους γειτονες δεν εχω και την καλυτερη σχεση . Εχω το φοβο της καταγγελιας. Εαν εγω , γυριζοντας , βαλω το νομιμο και δεν λαμβανω το δικτυο που ηδη ελαμβανα, η συσκευη θα μου ειναι τελειως αχρηστη. Γι'αυτο το λογο ζηταω την ενημερωση, ωστε να κανω το ταξιδι να την επιστρεψω πριν να περασουν 14 ημερες.......και οτι μου δωσει πισω το καταστημα.

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν έκλεισες κανένα ασύρματο, διότι απλά δεν θα δούλευε και η ασύρματη λήψη που κάνεις.
Αυτό που έκανες είναι να ορίσεις στο 7210, ότι πέραν της ασύρματης επικοινωνίας με την συσκευή που σου δίνει πρόσβαση, δεν θα συνδέεται οποιαδήποτε άλλη ασύρματη συσκευή πάνω του (π.χ. το tablet). Ο πομποδέκτης όμως δουλεύει κανονικά στην ισχύ που είναι ορισμένη και γι' αυτό εξακολουθείς να έχεις πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο, που την παίρνεις ασύρματα από αυτόν που στην παρέχει.
Αυτό σου έγραψα και στο άλλο θέμα και όχι ότι κλείνεις την ασύρματη εκπομπή.

Το γράφω για άλλη μια φορά. Η ισχύς εκπομπής του 7210 δεν επηρεάζει καθόλου τη λήψη ενός ασύρματου σήματος. Όσο το έπιανες πριν, το ίδιο θα το λαμβάνεις και τώρα.
Όμως είναι άλλο πράγμα κατά πόσο θα μπορέσει η απέναντι συσκευή να σε δει. Λογικά σε μικρές αποστάσεις δεν υπάρχει θέμα, αλλά κανείς δεν το γνωρίζει εκ των προτέρων.
Για τον λόγο αυτό πάντα αναφέρουμε ότι μαγικές λύσεις στα ασύρματα δίκτυα δεν υπάρχουν. Η κεραία σου είναι έξω χωρίς εμπόδια, η άλλη όμως συσκευή μέσα σε τοίχους και με μικρή κεραία, πρέπει να έχει καλή ευαισθησία ώστε να λαμβάνει την χαμηλή εκπομπή σου.
Αυτός είναι και ο κύριος λόγος που λέμε ότι το βέλτιστο αποτέλεσμα το παίρνουμε με χρήση εξωτερικών συσκευών, αφού τα συνολικά 20dBm είναι υπέρ αρκετά για κάλυψη χιλιομέτρων, ενώ με τις εσωτερικές στην ίδια ισχύ μιλάμε για μερικά δεκάδες μέτρα.

----------


## nickkar

Εγινες απολυτα κατανοητος, ειχα καταλαβει λαθος . Συγγνωμη για ολες αυτες τις ερωτησεις αλλα μεχρι προσφατα δεν ειχα την παραμικρη ιδεα για ολα αυτα, τωρα κανω τα πρωτα βηματακια......

----------


## johnboutsik

Καλησπέρα σας, έχουμε κεραίες omni 7dbi πάνω σε bullet2. Το λογισμικό που χρησιμοποιούσαμε ήταν της openmesh. Κάναμε χειροκίνητο update για να έχουμε εικόνα του δικτύου απ το cloudtrax. Έπειτα από το update δεν καταφέραμε τίποτα. Δεν μπορούσαν τα AP να επικοινωνήσουμε μεταξύ τους, έκαναν επανεκινήσεις, και γενικά δεν ξαναλειτούργησε το δίκτυο. Επίσης δεν μπορούμε να το επαναφέρουμε στις αρχικές ρυθμίσεις τα bullet. Μήπως έχει να κάνει με τη συγκεκριμένη συζήτηση το πρόβλημά μας?

----------


## jkoukos

Όχι, δεν έχουν σχέση.
Για το θέμα σου ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ.

----------


## kostas2005

Έχω μια airgrid ag20 m2 με το 5.5.2
Αν κάνω  αναβάθμιση στο τελευταίο θα μου περιορίσει την ισχύ κάπου στα 17dbm αν του δηλώνω feeder only?
Αν όμως το βαλω σε test mode δεν θα το ξεπεράσω αυτό αν χρειαστεί?

Τα loco nslm5 επηρεάζονται η πάλι ετσι μπορώ να το ξεπεράσω.

----------


## jkoukos

α. Ναι, με την αναβάθμιση και επιλέγοντας "Feeder Only", θα έχεις περιορισμό της ισχύος στα 17dBm, αφού του λες ότι δεν υπάρχει το reflector.
β. Το "Compliance Test Mode" δεν έχει να κάνει με την ισχύ, αλλά με περισσότερες προς χρήση συχνότητες, που είναι όμως έξω από την λίστα που προβλέπει ο κανονισμός.
γ. Οι περιορισμοί ισχύουν για όλες τις συσκευές.

----------


## kostas2005

Αρα ακόμα και με αυτο το mode θα υπάρχει θεμα.
Ποιο είναι το τελευταίο firmware που δεν υπάρχει ο περιορισμός?

(Στα tplink pharos που δοκίμασα μια χαρά σε αφήνει στο test..)

----------


## jkoukos

Σε ποιο mode αναφέρεσαι και τι θέμα υπάρχει;
Επίσης ποιος είναι ο περιορισμός, για να δούμε το firmware;

Αν αναφέρεσαι στο "Compliance Test Mode", καταργήθηκε στο v.5.5.8. Αλλά επαναλαμβάνω δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την ισχύ εκπομπής. Απλά έδινε περισσότερες συχνότητες προς χρήση.

Αν αναφέρεσαι για την επιλογή "Feed only - 3dBi", εμφανίστηκε στην έκδοση v.5.5.4. Όμως μέσω αυτής κερδίζουμε σε ισχύ εκπομπής, διότι λέμε στο λειτουργικό ότι δεν χρησιμοποιούμε τον ανακλαστήρα (που δίνει 14dBi) κι έτσι μας δίνει δυνατότητα επιλογής για ρύθμιση ισχύος έως τα 17dBi έναντι των 4dBi που κανονικά θα έδινε.

Για περισσότερη ισχύ, πρέπει να ορίσεις μια χώρα με μεγαλύτερα νόμιμα όρια.

----------


## kostas2005

Για το "Compliance Test Mode" αναφέρομαι.
Δεν ήξερα οτι το κατάργησαν.
Ποιο είναι το τελευταίο firmware που μπορώ να έχω το mode αυτό αλλά και να ορίζω την ισχύ χωρίς να ψάχνω για χώρες?

----------


## jkoukos

Η version που σε ενδιαφέρει είναι ή 5.5.6.
Όμως δεν μπορείς να βάλεις παλαιότερο λογισμικό άμεσα. 
Σε μήνυμα στην πρώτη σελίδα του νήματος, έγραψα τον τρόπο που είναι εφικτό.

----------


## kostas2005

Αρα χωρις να εχω περιορισμους και να χασω το "Compliance Test Mode" μπορω να περασω μεχρι και 5.5.6 ?

Ασχετο αλλα με 5.5.2 και Compliance Test Mode παρατηρω οτι μου δινετε η επιλογη Channel Width: 40 MHz κατι που διαφορετικα δεν μπορω γιατι φτανεi μεχρι 30 mhz

- - - Updated - - -

εχει και εδω 2 firmware 
http://drivers.softpedia.com/dyn-sea...Ubiquity+AirOS

----------


## kostas2005

> Για downgrade υποχρεωτικά πρέπει να χρησιμοποιηθεί το version 5.3.6 (που φτιάχθηκε για τον σκοπό αυτό) και μετά να πάμε σε νεώτερο.
> Γίνεται μέσω TFTP recovery mode. Περισσότερες πληροφορίες εδώ (διαβάστε όλο το νήμα).
> Το θέμα είναι να βρεθούν τα firmware που θέλει κανείς. Εδώ έχει μερικά.


Έχω καιρό αναβαθμίσει σε τελευταίες version μια airgrid m2 hp.

Παρατηρώ συνεχώς ότι χάνει την ζεύξη κάθε λίγο με αποτέλεσμα να χάνω ping internet.

Αυτό ξεκίνησε με το που αναβαθμισα και έφυγα από μια έκδοση παλιά που είχα και δεν την αγγιζα.

Ακόμα βλέπω τρελές διακυμάνσεις και περίεργες ενδείξεις όπως από -81 σε -65 η ακόμα και -1dbm... οτι να ναι.

Σίγουρα δεν είναι θέμα ισχύς εκπομπής γιατί τα dbm και η θέση είναι η ίδια.
Δεν άλλαξε τίποτα απλά αναβαθμίσεις έγιναν.

Μέσα από το interface δεν με αφήνει να γυρίσω σε κανένα παλιότερο firmware της σειράς 5.X.X

Να δοκιμάσω κάνοντας reset από το web interface και μετά με tftp να.περάσω το επιθυμητό 5.X.X firmware η πρέπει να περάσω αυτό το 5.3.6 και μετά αυτό που θέλω?

Αυτό το 5.3.6 κάνει για την airgrid m2 hp?

----------


## kostas2005

Λοιπόν προσπάθησα να κάνω downgrade σε μια airgrid m2 hp απο 6.1.7 στην προτεινόμενη 5.3 αλλά και σε μια 5.5.χ .
Ενώ έκανα reset από το κουμπί και γύρισε σε 192.168.1.20.
Μπαίνει σε tftp mode και περιμένει.
Δοκιμάζω με τον ενσωματωμένο tftp client απο τα w10 αλλά και με το tftp2.exe που συστήνει η ubiquity αλλά τίποτα δεν προχωράει.
Κάτι πάει να κάνει και με τα 2 tool και ειδικά με τον client των windows αλλά downgrade δεν γίνετε.

καμιά ιδέα?
και δεν μου πάει καλά να πάω να αγοράζω συσκευή στους 2.4..

- - - Updated - - -

You have to load 6.0.6-beta, downgrade to 5.6.15-unsigned and afterwards to any earlier.

----------


## jkoukos

> *Important Note:*  UI firmware downgrades are restricted to 5.6.15, 6.0.3 and 6.0.4 to improve device security.


Πριν 3-4 μήνες αντιμετώπισα το ίδιο πρόβλημα με ένα Nanostation Μ2. To θέμα είναι ότι από κάποιο version του 6 και μετά, άλλαξε την μορφή των firmware (από unsigned σε signed) και δεν επιτρέπεται σε signed το downgrade.
Λύση είναι να πας πρώτα σε ένα από τα unsigned (καλύτερα το 5.6.17) και από αυτό με TFTP σε οποιοδήποτε παλαιότερο.
Ενδεχομένως να μην σε αφήνει αμέσως στο 5.6.17 και να χρειαστεί πρώτα ένα από τα άλλα 2 του v.6. Τουλάχιστον έτσι έγινε σε μένα (αν θυμάμαι καλά).

----------


## kostas2005

κατέβηκα στο 5.6.15 unsigned 
το θεμα είναι ποιό είναι με τα λιγότερα security risks απο την σειρά 5?

----------


## kostas2005

> κατέβηκα στο 5.6.15 unsigned 
> το θεμα είναι ποιό είναι με τα λιγότερα security risks απο την σειρά 5?


δεν με αφήνει απο το παραπάνω να πάω ούτε σε αυτό της πρώτης σελίδας.

----------


## jkoukos

Σε ποιο θέλεις να πας; Το κάνεις με TFTP;

----------


## kostas2005

εδω η λυση ...πας στην 5.5.11.28002... https://community.ubnt.com/t5/airMAX...1/td-p/1629337

- - - Updated - - -

αυτή την παίρνει απευθείας απο web interface ενώ είχα την 5.6.15 unsigned και δεν έπαιρνε ούτε με tftp οτι και να δοκίμασα

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην δουλεύει μέσω TFTP και να δουλεύει την ίδια στιγμή μέσω του μενού. 
Αν δεν γίνεται μέσω TFTP, 100% δεν μπορεί να γίνει και μέσω του μενού. Κάτι δεν είχες κάνει σωστά στο TFTP.

----------


## kostas2005

reset ειχε γινει και το ping στο 1.20 ετρεχε.

Τα λαμπάκια αναβόσβηναν σε tftp mode και περίμεναν, συγχρόνως δεν ανοιγε το web interface.

Δοκίμασα και με το προτεινόμενο tftp exe αλλά και με τον ενσωματωμένο client των w10.

Δοκίμασα απειρα firmware κάτω από αυτό που βρισκόμουν και με τους 2 τρόπους.
Ξεκίναγε αλλά τα λαμπάκια κόλλαγαν σταθερά χωρίς να αναβοσβήνουν σε tftp mode. Μονο το led που δεχόταν το ping έπαιζε.. σε ρυθμούς ping (εκτός από τα πρώτα 3 sec που δεχόταν το transfer και αναβόσβηνε σαν τρελό)

ΔΕΝ τα εξήγησα καλά σε προηγούμενο ποστ
Το μόνο firmware που δεν δοκίμασα σε tftp ήταν αυτό που είπα (5.5.11.28002...) και το δέχτηκε μετά απο web interface κανονικά με ένα απλό warning.

ΜΕΤΑ απο αυτό  αφού κατάφερα να κατέβω κάτω από το 5.6.15... στην 5.5.11.28002... δέχτηκε ένα XM.v5.3.6 πάλι από web interfac .
ίσως να είναι αυτό που έλεγες στην πρώτη σελίδα.


Τωρα το δοκιμάζω και ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ είναι πολύ γρηγορότερο ΑΛΛΑ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ και πολύ περισσότερο σταθερό.
ΔΕΝ μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά γιατί με το που το πέρασα άλλαξε ο καιρός και φυσάει πολύ.

Το πρόβλημα με όλα τα προηγούμενα είναι ότι χάνω το ping 5-10 δευτερόλεπτα (εξαρτάται την ήμερα) ενώ με αυτό μέχρι στιγμής η συμπεριφορά ειναι όπως παλιά ...
Δηλαδή χάνει 1 ping χωρίς να υπάρχουν καθόλου μεγάλα ms πριν και μετά .
Για κάποιο λόγο αυτό περνάει ΣΧΕΔΟΝ( μην λέμε και ότι θέλουμε) ανεπαίσθητα ακόμα και σε viber κλπ

Κάτι άλλο που παρατήρησα καμιά ώρα που το έχω είναι οτι μου βγάζει νούμερα που τα έχω ξεχάσει στο RX Rate όπως 12.0 Mbps που δεν το έβλεπα πριν.. νομίζω αντίστοιχα και τα 9Mbps και τα  24.0 Mbps..
Ακόμα μου φάνηκε ότι ακόμα και σε 1.0 Mbps δεν χάνει το ping...


Υποθέτω ότι υπάρχει κάποιο δέντρο που μεγάλωσε η κάνει τόσο διαφορά το firmware.
θα δούμε..

- - - Updated - - -

edit edit
ξέχασα να πω ότι τώρα συνήθως το ping που χάνω είναι προς τον έξω κόσμο και όχι προς το access point.

----------

